# Hot Hoof - chinese herb question



## suz (Apr 20, 2009)

My vet suggested this chinese herb mix for laminitis called Hot Hoof. She says it is fantastic stuff. Here is the info:

Hot Hoof 1 * Back Order Now Add to Collection

Formula Code: E0061

The ancient Chinese adage "no hoof, no horse" can be still heard in today鈥檚 racing industry. Maintaining a healthy hoof plays an important role in equine athletic competition. Unfortunately, founder or laminitis is still a challenging clinical condition. Horses affected by severe lameness are no longer useful if their condition remains untreated or is non-responsive to treatment. Although the laminitis mainly affects the hoof, it is actually a systemic disease which causes widespread disturbances. For at least 300 years, the classical equine herbal formula Hot Hoof 2 has been used for founder. One should use it as early as possible because the effect of the herbal medicine will be decreased once the distal phalanx has rotated. For acute conditions, one obtains the best results by combining it with topical application of Four Herbs Salve (K9015) if there is no open wound or Golden Yellow (K9020) if there is an open wound. Hot Hoof 1 primarily has a pain relief effect with lesser anti-inflammatory action. It is used after the local inflammation has subsided secondary to the Hot Hoof 2 administration. Hot Hoof 1 may also be used to prevent of founder.

TCVM Indications:

Foot soreness Founder (more for pain relief) and founder prevention

Contraindications:

Do not use during pregnancy

Warning:

Stop administration immediately if the patient develops diarrhea or other unusual signs.

Dosage for Horse:

Up to 100 grams twice daily

Directions:

Hot Hoof 2 can be used as needed up to 2 months. After the local inflammation is under control, discontinue Hot Hoof 2 and begin Hot Hoof 1 as needed for 1-3 months.

Chinese Principles of Treatment:

Clear Damp-Heat, move Qi, activate Blood and relieve pain

Ingredients and Actions: Order Now Add to Collection

English Name Latin Name Actions

Chai Hu Bupleurum Moves Liver Qi, eliminate stagnation

Chen Pi Citrus Moves Qi, strengthens Spleen and Stomach

Chi Shao Yao Peony Cools Blood, dispels Blood stasis

Da Huang Rhubarb Clears fire and moves Blood

Dang Gui Angelica Invigorates and nourishes Blood

Hong Hua Carthamus Dispels Blood stasis, improves circulation

Jie Geng Platycodon Opens Lung Qi and benefits forelimbs

Mo Yao Myrrh Invigorates Blood, dispels Blood stasis

Qing Pi Citrus Moves Qi

Tao Ren Persica Dispels Blood stasis

Yan Hu Suo Corydalis Moves Blood, relieves pain

Yin Chen Hao Artemasia

Has anyone heard of this or used it by chance?

Or, does anyone have any faith in chinese herbs and their cures?

Thanks!

Suz


----------



## wildoak (Apr 20, 2009)

I just replied to your pm, but will post here too for the sake of information. I used it on a big mare a few years ago, very successfully. She had a serious injury to her LF hoof and subsequently foundered in both front. She was at the vet clinic and was treated with bute, etc which contained it pretty well, but when she left the clinic she was started on Hot Hoof - we did start on II and then later backed her off to Hot Hoof I. The injury itself healed beautifully although it took maybe 8 months for the hoof to grow out where it was sliced. We xrayed prior to putting shoes back on her and she was sound with no rotation.

Jan


----------

